
When the Lion Wakes: The Global Threat of the Chinese Communist Party - cscurmudgeon
https://quillette.com/2019/07/22/when-the-lion-wakes-the-global-threat-of-the-chinese-communist-party/
======
Aperocky
> Chinese citizens have been indoctrinated for decades with the idea that
> Party is country.

Not withstanding the huge amount of conjecturing ('Drunk with confidence'?
very objective) in the article, I think this is the root of the problem. That
people believe an entire set of the population could be brainwashed as in
losing the ability to think, and that it can never happen to themselves. This
leads to dehumanizing the other group and generates hatred. I don't think an
average American is less likely to be influenced by indoctrination (from
whatever source) then an average Chinese. While both will wholy believe in
whatever they've chose/led to believe.

This aside, from the people I know from China, _none_ thinks that party is the
country.

------
ngcc_hk
Outdated in the Hong Kong front as even she herself was surprised that
emergency power is used. Dictatorship is now ruled in hk.

------
cscurmudgeon
Remember Britain started its colonialism through commerce.

~~~
ngcc_hk
because of ...

